# Laguna Tools IQ HHC ISSUE



## mebritton (Apr 12, 2018)

Second major issue with my Laguna Tools IQ CNC. Hand held controller turns on but only to a blank screen. One day it worked and now it doesn't. Laguna wants to sell me a new controller for $900 and it's only a year and a half old. 

Any ideas for a work around? Any one else had this issue?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and we like first names.

That sounds awfully pricey... is there a way to verify it's bad? Gotta' say the handheld controller is one reason I didn't go with the Laguna but it was more about it being tethered than it failing. Especially after such a short time.

Can it be hooked up to a computer and tested? I don't know what kind of connection it has.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome


----------



## mebritton (Apr 12, 2018)

*Thanks!*

Will do. I don't know how to test but nothing is coming up on the screen so I'm not holding my breath. Maybe someone more electronically minded would know. 

After much hassling, 3 emails, 4 phone calls and asking for the sales guy that sold it to me, they're supposed to be sending me a refurbished one now but that was 5 or 6 days ago and still nothing. I'll keep you posted as to how it goes. 

Thanks again,
Mark



difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and we like first names.
> 
> That sounds awfully pricey... is there a way to verify it's bad? Gotta' say the handheld controller is one reason I didn't go with the Laguna but it was more about it being tethered than it failing. Especially after such a short time.
> 
> ...


----------



## mebritton (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe you should post this on every possible location where you can leave a review. Sometimes that's enough to break a company loose. Laguna has been working on improving its service reputation for awhile. Look up the president of the company and send an email, not warning him of your intention to post bad reviews, but suggesting he might wish to intervene. $900 will buy you a darn good laptop, so a hand held unit like theirs seems seriously costly.


----------



## mebritton (Apr 12, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Maybe you should post this on every possible location where you can leave a review. Sometimes that's enough to break a company loose. Laguna has been working on improving its service reputation for awhile. Look up the president of the company and send an email, not warning him of your intention to post bad reviews, but suggesting he might wish to intervene. $900 will buy you a darn good laptop, so a hand held unit like theirs seems seriously costly.


I appreciate that Tom. And totally agree with you. This was my first attempt at doing that. Was hoping not to have to tell the company I was telling everyone what was going on.


----------



## RegMo (Feb 16, 2021)

I am new to the Forum. I have the same problem. My machine has been stored for a year-and-a-half. It worked great when I shut it off and now I switch it on controller lights up but no text on the screen. 

Is there some way to test the controller with my computer? 

It seems like the problem is with Rich Auto and that they should be fixing this. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix the controller that I have?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @RegMo


----------



## Ryan G (May 5, 2021)

I'm new to the forum. I've had an IQ 2x3 which is about 8 years old. We've been through four controllers and now another one is bad. I'm refusing to buy another controller. This is ridiculous! Same problem every time. When they start to go bad the screen won't boot up and just goes blank. After a few tries it will boot. Then a few weeks later it's progressively worse, until eventually it dies.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I had the opportunity to buy a 4x8 Laguna CNC before I built mine but turned it down specifically because I did not want a handheld controller.

Is there an aftermarket controller you can buy or convert yours to not needing a handheld unit?


----------



## golejj (Dec 23, 2014)

Typical Laguna: Lousy customer service coupled with sketchy engineering!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

golejj said:


> Typical Laguna: Lousy customer service coupled with sketchy engineering!


I have to disagree. I've never had anything but great customer service from Laguna and the only product we have, 14 SUV bandsaw, is very well engineered.


----------



## golejj (Dec 23, 2014)

difalkner said:


> I have to disagree. I've never had anything but great customer service from Laguna and the only product we have, 14 SUV bandsaw, is very well engineered.


I too have to disagree with your assessment. Two years ago, my 12" Laguna jointer was down for months, because the starting capacitor used by Laguna was so specific, no one-for-one replacement could be provided by Laguna. They eventually found a similar, but not equivalent one to get me up and running. This was not my first issue with Laguna either. My 5 hp dust collector was DOA and needed a replacement motor--eventually. Suffice it too say I will not buy Laguna again no matter how good the specs look on paper.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

golejj said:


> I too have to disagree with your assessment.


As they say, ymmv. I find no fault in my dealings with Laguna.


----------

